# mesa problem stalking me over several kernels and gfx cards

## WWWW

Hello,

I have this problem related to mesa and acceleration driving me insane. I can't find a way to get rid of it despite gaming and vdpau tested. I am at loss.

running LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxgears

```
libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI3 capable

libGL error: MESA-LOADER: could not create udev device for fd 4

libGL: pci id for fd 4: 10de:0000, driver nouveau

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/nouveau_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/nouveau_dri.so

MESA-LOADER: could not create udev device for fd 4

libGL: Can't open configuration file /user/user/.drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL: Can't open configuration file /user/user/.drirc: No such file or directory.

```

It doesn't matter if it's a radeon or nvidia card I always get this message.

And things look correct:

../dri/nouveau_dri.so <-- exists

eselect mesa

gallium *

blender works.

a gaming emulator works.

vdpau works.

This has been going on spanning several kernels and with different gfx cards.

what gives??

----------

## WWWW

can anyone shed light on this?

----------

## natrix

Hi WWWW!

You try emerge nouveau and mesa unstable version:

```
=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.11  ~amd64

=media-libs/mesa-10.3.4  ~amd64
```

----------

## WWWW

Yes, both with nvidia and radeons card.

Double checked eselct mesa and opengl all correct.

But still getting those errors above.

WHY libGL can't see /usr/lib64/dri/nouveau_dri.so when it clearly is there?

/dev/dri/card0 also exists.

This is truly puzzling. I have compiled with numerous of USE flag combinations and all.

Everything to no avail.

----------

## chithanh

```
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: could not create udev device for fd 4 
```

This is often due to broken udev on your system. Particularly if you have both libudev.so.0 and libudev.so.1.

Try to get rid of it with "revdep-rebuild --library libudev.so.0" or somesuch.

----------

## WWWW

wow, it's fixed.

The problem was due to going through grsec filesystem options and blindly enabling stuff.

I disabled the entire 'filesystem' section under grsec and the error no longer appears.

pheew! I was beginning to think my installations were cursed!

----------

